# Politika@alexander's



## chez (Oct 10, 2005)

POLITIKA@ALEXANDER'S
SUNDAY OCT 30TH
STOP THE WAR COALITION

featuring

D J Bongo
laying down good reggae grooves

>David Barker
>peace poet

>'Civil Liberties under Threat!'
speaker Richard Searle
from ANSWERmanchester

>Rahn
>psychedelic folk band
>
>alexander's rufus court chester 01244 340005
>www.alexandersjazz.com
>doors open 7.30 bar till 12.30 entry £2 towards campaign


----------

